# How often do you vaccinate?



## dainironfoot (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi guys! I'm still kinda new to this and was wondering if you could tell me if you only have to vaccinate a bird for PMV once, or is it an annual thing? Also, at what age should I be doing this? Can I vaccinate adult birds that I just recieved? Thanx a bunch!

-Tony


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I know a lot of people vaccinate for PMV during the young bird stage. But I'm not sure if its an annual thing or a once in a lifetime vaccination. Would love to find out as well!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think they need a booster once a year.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

i've read that if you vaccinate them once and then again in 6 weeks, they get all the immunity they ever need, i did that this year, dr pigeon said to do it this way


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

They need to be vaccinated each year.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Young birds get shots then 4-6 weeks later i think you do it again.. Old birds just need one shot if they got the 2 shots as a youngbird.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Does anybody know how to get needles in NY? I would love to vaccinate. I can get the meds but not the needles.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You can buy needles on line.

http://www.vetrxdirect.com/product/view/u-100-insulin-syringes-pets?gclid=CKSktuCsgbQCFYN_QgodngcAUQ


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't believe they will ship to NY.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

tjc1 said:


> I don't believe they will ship to NY.


Well ...give them a call and ask.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

They wont ship to NY. We cant get needles to NY


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Drug abuse reasons


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Could try here.
http://www.upco.com/is-bin/INTERSHO...WFSimpleSearch_NameOrID=syringe&findSimple=GO


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm vaccinating for PMV for the first time too. I got my needles and syringes from the Vet who gave me the vaccine.

I would like to think the vaccine can last for life, as some of the ferals I am vaccinating may not be able to be caught annually.

But the Vet told me I need to vaccinate twice the first time (4 weeks apart) , then annually for life.

I wonder if it makes difference what type of vaccine you use? Its comes as a dead virus vaccine, and a live virus vaccine. I'm using the dead virus vaccine.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

the cheapest vaccine i've found is from dennis kuhn, just an FYI


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Vaccination Schedule
Young birds should be vaccinated at 4 weeks of age or older. A second vaccination should be given 4-8 weeks after the first. Old birds, not previously vaccinated, should be given 2 vaccinations 4-8 weeks apart. A single booster vaccination should be given annually. 
http://www.drugs.com/vet/avipro-111-pmv-1.html

it's the same for both the live or killed vaccine.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f27/pmv-and-other-vaccines-schedule-3297.html


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

tjc1 is right. This was on a vet supply sight.
Maybe you could have them sent to someone else, and they could mail them to you.


New York Residents: If you wish to purchase syringes and/or needles your order must be accompanied with a State "Certificate of Need" or a prescription from your veterinarian. In New York state, obtain a certificate by writing:
New York State Department of Health
Bureau Controlled Substances
433 River Street, 5th Floor
Troy, NY 12180
http://www.atozvetsupply.com/Terumo-3cc-Syringe-and-Needles-p/10-tsn-3.htm


----------



## Lucky pigeon (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi everyone does anyone know y my pigeon has yellow runny poop.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Post a pic?
Does he have any other symptoms?
Have you checked down his throat for canker?


----------

